# Don't Sell Me New Pipe



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

wadeshaw said:


> We are looking for agents...
> 
> This is a new product...
> 
> ...


Dear Mods,
Feel free to delete this. I was in the middle of clicking "submit" when you deleted his thread. I just didn't want all of this early morning sarcasm to go to waste. :laughing:

_Wadeshaw,
Apparently you didn't get it the first time around so I decided to point out the specific things you are taunting us with that are just pissing me off. 

I don't want to be an agent.

Most new plumbing products fail.

I sell service, not pipe. There never was profit in pipe for plumbers so there won't be any in your pipe either. "High profit margins" just means it is very cheap and overpriced.

All pipe is quick connecting pipe if you buy the right fitting (or wrong fitting :laughing

I'm not sure what flexible connectivity is, but I probably won't like that either.

If I get interesting? Heck, MizBiz already thinks I'm interesting. Here's a suggestion. If you're going to try to sell snake oil to a group of men that read English very well, you should learn to type English very well.

When my salesperson from Ferguson shows me a sample of your product, I will listen and try to learn about it. Until then you are only hurting yourself and your product.

How about this...send me a piece of pipe with fittings attached and we'll cap both ends and pressure it up with 150psi of cold water. Then let's bury it in my backyard. I'll dig it up in twenty years. If it still has 150psi of potable water in it, I'll call you._


----------



## liquid plumber (Nov 25, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

The product in question sounds like something that caters to hacks and DIYs.

I think I'll stick with what im using now.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> The product in question sounds like something that caters to hacks and DIYs.


So does PEX, yet plenty of members here use it.


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

Killertoiletspider said:


> So does PEX, yet plenty of members here use it.


I love the PEX debate it never gets old.

I guess we should all be using cast iron and galvanized.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Mr Plumber said:


> I love the PEX debate it never gets old.
> 
> I guess we should all be using cast iron and copper.


 
Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

not sure what is going on but I love it


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Mr Plumber said:


> I love the PEX debate it never gets old.
> 
> I guess we should all be using cast iron and galvanized.


Sorry, the jury is still out on those in my mind.

Me, I'll stick to lead pipe.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I'll just stick to my hollowed out logs :thumbsup:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Aquaducts...


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I'll set buckets out and let it catch the rain, oh wait I'm in NM.


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

My system that teleports water with lasers is very close to production ready. My next project is teleporting the chit! ; )


----------



## Hoodplumbing (Dec 13, 2011)

I love when they come out with this crap, that wAy when the diy try to put it in and then it blows up they can call me.


----------

